
If you don’t trust your employees to work remotely, you shouldn’t have hired - PretzelFisch
https://qz.com/891537/if-you-dont-trust-your-employees-to-work-remotely-you-shouldnt-have-hired-them-in-the-first-place/
======
duxup
I agree a lot more with the line:

>Remove the safety nets and let the bad actors fail

But even that should be done carefully.

I don't really agree with the title as it really does take time to build up
trust and even onboard and establish a relationship with coworkers ... and no
amount of interviewing means you know who you hired until they have worked a
while.

I was hired as a n00b web dev a while back and recently sat with my boss and
the president of the company and we talked about how long it takes until
you're sure about someone.

These days I work from home +50% of the time... sometimes a lot more.

